# Humidity?



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

ok so im having trouble during the day i cant get the humidity above like %55-%60 and at night its like %65-%80 i mist everyday but it dosnt seem to help much its a 8x4x3 enclosure what can i do to get it up?


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

check out the links in my post yesterday, I got the Humidifiers set up today/last night. well worth it and cheep if you go about it this way! good luck any questions feel free to ask  http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9063#axzz1T8slsiDa


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

i dont really have and extra $30 a can spend rate now on that maybe in the future but is there anything that is like simpler that i could get/do cheaply


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 29, 2011)

you can spray down the enclusures and lay foil on any open areas on top of your enclosure to help keep in the humidity, that will help alot.


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

How many vents do you have and what are you using for substrate?

I have an 8x3.5x3 with no vents and am using a sand/soil mix. I spray the enclosure about once every 2 weeks and it holds 60% on the warm side and 80% on the cool side.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 29, 2011)

The many hidden costs of reptile ownership. What is your enclsoure like if you have a screen top all your humidity will escape. Cover 90% of it with tin foil.


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree, covering most of the vents with something will help ALOT! I have a little more than half of my tegu cage covered and the humidity holds at about 65%+ all day. Also be sure to soak your substrate, its what holds the humidity. Spray all the walls of the enclosure. Also a large water dish helps.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> How many vents do you have and what are you using for substrate?
> 
> I have an 8x3.5x3 with no vents and am using a sand/soil mix. I spray the enclosure about once every 2 weeks and it holds 60% on the warm side and 80% on the cool side.



substrate is cypress mulch and my vents are like half in holes every coupl inches down the top of the sides

the top is solid wood my tv is on it


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

How are you measuring humidity and where at in the cage? Try covering some of the holes. How deep is the mulch?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 29, 2011)

mine are in the garage but i get a hose and mist them really well, you could dump some water into the mulch and mix it up a bit. my vents are also little holes across the sides of gurus enclosure. they're like the size of a dime.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> How are you measuring humidity and where at in the cage? Try covering some of the holes. How deep is the mulch?



im measuring it with well idk what youd call it my dad gave me it he said its really accurate ill post a pic and its in the middle of the cage i havent got a fancy thermometer/humidity prob one yet but im going to. and the mulch is about 8 inches deep and ill post a pic of the holes too


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 29, 2011)

I pour water by the gallon into/onto my cypress mulch... misting works great for aquariums, but an 8' enclosure just takes too much water to mist...


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

I would just pour a gallon of water on each 4' side and mix it in with the mulch. You could probably do this every 2 weeks or so and it should hold humidity fairly well.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> I would just pour a gallon of water on each 4' side and mix it in with the mulch. You could probably do this every 2 weeks or so and it should hold humidity fairly well.



Wont the water just sit at the bottom?


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

corruptphantasm said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I would just pour a gallon of water on each 4' side and mix it in with the mulch. You could probably do this every 2 weeks or so and it should hold humidity fairly well.
> ...



You have to mix it with the mulch. You could try a half gallon for each side and add more if needed. When I used cypress mulch I added about 1.5 gallons and my enclosure was only 5' long.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

how do you mix it? just like flop it around?


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah just "stir" it up.


----------



## corruptphantasm (Jul 29, 2011)

james.w said:


> yeah just "stir" it up.



soooo just "Flop" it around?


----------



## Neeko (Jul 29, 2011)

I add water to my Eco earth substrate, its a little bit time consuming but its not hard.


----------



## james.w (Jul 29, 2011)

corruptphantasm said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > yeah just "stir" it up.
> ...



Yep. Just "flop" it around.


----------

